# Can't access account because of setting



## RainbowBrite2 (Jul 13, 2016)

I've been blocked from accessing my account since July 13 when I accidentally clicked the "approve IP" checkbox in the setting options. I registered this second account so I could try to get help to get back in. Have sent a few pms about it but haven't heard back. Can @Yungster get me back into my account please?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

hey there, 

Can you PM over the account, email on the account, and we will get this sorted for you. thanks 

~shane


----------



## RainbowBrite2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Yungster said:


> hey there,
> 
> Can you PM over the account, email on the account, and we will get this sorted for you. thanks
> 
> ~shane


Thanks Shane, I received your email to the email associated with the account. Just to be clear, this is not a password issue, the problem is that I clicked on the "Approve IP" setting and it immediately then gave me a message saying that my current IP address is not approved and to look for an email with a link that I could click on that would approve my IP. The email came, and I clicked on the link, but it took me to a page on TAM that said I had done something invalid; it DID NOT approve my IP.

As it stands, I can log into my account but I can't do anything in the account but read a message telling me that my IP address is awaiting approval.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there, 

I see that your account is active. 
Are you still having issues with the IP waiting for approval?

Richard.


----------



## RainbowBrite2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Yungster said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I see that your account is active.
> Are you still having issues with the IP waiting for approval?
> ...


Yes, I'm still having issues. I can log in, but can't approve the IP.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I sent rainbowbrite a PM. 

Lee


----------



## RainbowBrite2 (Jul 13, 2016)

I am back in now. Thank you very much @Yungster and @EleGirl for all your help.


----------

